# London - Lands End - London 1000km : 7th July



## Ming the Merciless (1 May 2021)

I’ve just entered this.

Pasta party, some riding, beer finish. I’ll be fully vaccinated by a few weeks and it’s after restrictions lift (fingers crossed) by the time of this. Looking forward to this after a year in an audax holding pattern.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 May 2021)

Route check done by organiser.


----------



## Ajax Bay (14 May 2021)

Was the recce a business trip or were audax hotels used, do you think? KWAC are 'ard yet 'laid back' though.
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/36032449
I have three comments/advice as far as the route is concerned.
1) I'd prefer the old A38 route from Exeter to Langport on the way back, as opposed to the old A30. Has the added attraction of not 'just' retracing the pedal strokes from 400km earlier. And is ~5km shorter and 200+m less climb.
2) Route SW from Truro is sub-optimal. See @Ian H 's KSW600 route going SW for inspiration. After all, Rich has paid homage to his route 'homeward' from Penzance to Davidstow (100km) to the very turn - and it's a good route.
Provided the GWR train will get us there (not Hitachi 800!), we have a small group riding more or less the 200km of that route from 525k to 725k, tomorrow.
3) At Gt Wishford (867km) I'd carry on down the Wylye through Wilton to Salisbury and not cut across to the Woodfords.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 May 2021)

Ajax Bay said:


> Was the recce a business trip or were audax hotels used, do you think? KWAC are 'ard yet 'laid back' though.



The group (three of them) stopped at St Austell travelodge and Exeter travelodge.

In the email he sent to entrants, he said there were some route changes and we will get to see them next week. As far as I’m aware it’s an advisory route so we’ll be able to optimise road choices based on what we reckon on for pacing and tactics / strategy.


----------

